# Rose Petal Male Betta



## kadz (Jun 23, 2014)

Our 5 day old rescue; Zachary Vengeance Baker II temporarily housed in our old 1 gallon tank while waiting for his new home to get delivered. Thinking of buying 2 male betta to be his tank mate. I already have a sorority tank, now I'm thinking of a fraternity community. Hopefully....


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Male betta sole dens cannot be placed together in a tank, you could divide a tank... He is a lovely boy I want him!


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I assume you are planning to put dividers in the tank between the fish, correct? (Since males cannot be housed together.)

He is a very pretty fish though! And I enjoy the name very much.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

He's pretty.

No-you can't put males together. If you value the fish's life I wouldn't do that...xD


----------



## leedavidford (Apr 27, 2014)

He's pretty! He wouldn't stay very pretty if u put another male with him tho! :/


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

He won't stay pretty either if he stresses from the sight of the other fish and takes to fin biting. Make sure they can't see each other if they're divided.


----------



## LaurenB (Jul 1, 2014)

PLEASE don't put multiple male bettas together! They will fight to the death. You can divide the tank, but try to use an opaque material so they don't constantly try to fight and stress out. It's not good for them and they will lose their pretty color. 
On a lighter note, such a beautiful boy!


----------

